# Girling 60's with 10.1 rotor?



## PG 05 GLI (Apr 7, 2008)

So, here is the deal. I have a mk2 vr6 with stock 9.4 in front brakes and mk4 rear discs. I also have a set of girling 60 dual piston calipers that i would like to use on the fronts.

The stock rotors and pads are about due to be replaced anyhow so I figured why not upgrade. I have a set of mk3 2.0 knuckles with calipers and carriers. What I want to do is use the girling 60's with a 10.1 rotor to maintain my 14 in wheels. 

Is this even possible? What carrier to I need to use or do I need some sort of caliper/carrier adapter?

Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The only caliper carriers that work with Girling 60s are the ones that came with them from the factory.

The only rotors that are going to work are 11" rotors from a Corrado G60 (4-bolt), or a Corrado SLC VR6 (5-bolt).

15" wheels are required.


----------



## sSKERVdubb (Oct 21, 2008)

hey man, been trying to write you back about the obd1 cam chip... CLEAR YOUR INBOX! lol. 
its for sale so let me know.


----------



## PG 05 GLI (Apr 7, 2008)

inbox only had 12 messages in it...:banghead:


----------



## koccorey (Jun 15, 2010)

You can use the vr6 caliper carriers with the dual piston girlings. They bolted right up on my 95 B4 Passat wagon. Also Autotech has a upgrade kit with these and 288mm rotors, they have an adapter so you can use the 288mm rotors.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

koccorey said:


> You can use the vr6 caliper carriers with the dual piston girlings. They bolted right up on my 95 B4 Passat wagon. Also Autotech has a upgrade kit with these and 288mm rotors, they have an adapter so you can use the 288mm rotors.


How?

I've never seen anything being sold that would allow you to use girling dual piston calipers with VR6 caliper carriers before.

I went to the Autotech website, and they don't list anything in the MKIII Jetta, or B4 Passat brake sections to use Girling 60 dual piston calipers with VR6 caliper carriers. The upgrade listed use VR6 Girling 54 single piston calipers with other caliper carriers to mount 280mm and 312mm brake calipers, NOT Girling 60 dual piston calipers.


----------



## koccorey (Jun 15, 2010)

With the vr6 spindles and 280mm rotors you don't need an adapter, they will bolt right up. there on my car right now, so I know what I'm talking about. The brake pads sit a little offset though on the inside. Some people just have that part of the pad machined off. 
If you want to run the 288mm rotors found on the 96 & up vr6 with the dual piston girlings then you will need an adapter. Autotech discontinued that kit because they don't get the calipers anymore. I might be able to put about 3 to 4 sets together.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Girling 60 dual piston calipers use much larger brake pads than the Girling 54 11" brake calipers that came of VR6 cars. 

Are you saying that you use the Girling 60 dual piston brake pads, or the smaller 11" Girling single piston brake pads? 

Can you post photos? I'd like to see how this Frankenstein brake setup fits.


----------



## koccorey (Jun 15, 2010)

No, I use the audi pads that are for the dual girlings. I've never posted pics before but I'll see if I can get my friend to take some pics with his camera and post them.


----------

